

Quick hack for ignoring Facebook's new Sponsored Posts (Chrome) - skidding
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ogacbihneknbgjlkgnchagjnfhfpcflb/publish-accepted

======
skidding
Hi there. Just wanted to say I made this rudimentary extension a few days ago
in like an hour or two (not trying to brag for coding fast but to make it
sound less important, since it's an extension for enhancing procrastination),
and then forgot about it. But now when I found myself on Facebook again, and
the News Feed seemed somewhat less clustered. It even took me a bit to realize
that, hey, it's that thing I made last weekend, and it's kinda working. So why
not share it, then. Here's the GitHub repo:
[https://github.com/skidding/chrome-hide-facebook-
sponsored-p...](https://github.com/skidding/chrome-hide-facebook-sponsored-
posts). The code is not very optimized, but it's short, clear and of course
there's no funny business (seeing how it's requesting access to
*.facebook.com)

EDIT: Oops, I posted with the /publish-accepted at the end which opens up the
"published" notification. Oh well, use the clean link below:

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ogacbihneknbgjlkgn...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ogacbihneknbgjlkgnchagjnfhfpcflb)

~~~
meatsock
yes, that notification informed me "Your item has been published. All changes
will take effect within a few minutes." -- this got my attention quickly, mods
please change link

~~~
skidding
Embarrassing, I know. If this actually gets into the attention of the mods
that would be awesome

------
niels_olson
Are people still using Facebook?

~~~
samnardoni
Only around 1 billion active users per month.

~~~
dromidas
Or as Mark Zuckerberg sees them, only around 1 billion people to extort money
from per month.

FB stopped being about social media some months ago.

